

In "FFF" rounds, should you only raise capital from accredited investors? - mindcrime
https://www.quora.com/In-friends-and-family-rounds-should-you-only-raise-capital-from-accredited-investors-Why-or-why-not

======
mindcrime
I'd be interested to hear anyone's experiences doing a "FFF" (friends, fools,
family) round, especially if they involved any non-accredited investors. I'm
thinking of trying the 3F route, but I know most (if not all) of my family and
friends are _not_ accredited investors. I'm not "from money" and don't pal
around with doctors, lawyers, etc. to a substantial degree.

